# Sunday soccer



## TKInTN (Aug 1, 2010)

Lung Sei and I were playing soccer in the backyard and he figured it would be more fun if he grabbed the soccer ball and ran up the hill ...


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

What a handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Teach him to dribble the ball.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome pic! Handsome boy!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW beautiful dog and very BIG jaws


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow I though my dog was the only one that played soccer! Really Otto plays keep away from my kids. Some times I have to put him up b/c he a little quicker than my kids (6 boy & 7 girl). He some times will carry one in his mouth and dribbels the other. This is the cutes thing. We need to start a GSD scoccer team. Lung Sei is so adorable!!!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL so funny!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That is so funny, he looks like he's having a grand time!


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, they can't call him for a hand ball. That's using the ol' noodle, Sei!


----------



## TKInTN (Aug 1, 2010)

He's loving it and is probably content with being a goal keeper (his favorite is to time and catch the ball on its way down) ... 

This is another funny pic .. looks like he tried to serve a volleyball underhand? ...


----------

